# Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.



## Arshes Nei (Sep 25, 2013)

Just curious if anyone has started watching this show, it aired last night?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agents_of_S.H.I.E.L.D.

I like a lot of Joss Whedon shows so I'm definitely going to check it out. I actually liked his writing run on Xmen too. He actually made Kitty Pryde not annoying and a fun character.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 25, 2013)

I watched it, and it definitely has my attention. It gave a lot of the feel of the Avengers movie without the actual Avengers team being there, but it didn't feel like anything was missing in the slightest. Also, Shepherd Book was there, which automatically gives it some points.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok, just watched it and enjoyed it. Pacing was really good. I did geek out a bit at seeing "Charles Gunn" The funny thing is the Mike Peterson thing was actually a very odd coincidence to an existing Marvel character.


----------

